# The Unusual Films Thread



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

There has been a "Best Movie" and "Worst Movie" thread. Well, this thread is for all members of PerC who want to share those interesting movies that don't fit the "blockbuster" archetype. Doesn't matter the decade, doesn't matter the genre, doesn't matter the plot; share them here. It can be just a movie poster with a small synopsis; or a fragment on video. Share your passion for films, find some new ones or rediscover ones you'd forgotten.


Here goes mine; also, one of my favorites of all time...









"Phantom of the Paradise" (1974), by Brian De Palma; with William Finley, Paul Williams, Jessica Harper, Gerrit Graham and George Memmoli. This film tells the story of Winslow Leach (Finley), a composer who, after a series of unfortunate events; ends up striking a bargain with Swan (Williams), a famous and revered music producer; selling more than just his music. That's all I can say without ruining the film.



Come aboard, members of PerC; and share your films!


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

Werewolf Woman, a surprisingly entertaining Italian exploitation film/psychological thriller that I discovered on one of those "100 Sci Fi Classics" collections for $15 dollars.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

Everything by Satoshi Kon is amazing, but the strangest one is probably _Paprika_ (though I really loved _Millennium Actress_ and _Tokyo Godfathers_). Even if you don't normally watch anime, I strongly recommend you check his work out. With Miyazaki, he was one of Japan's most influential anime creators.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Lunacy.

I'll let the director tell you about it himself:


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

Hikikomori said:


> Lunacy.
> 
> I'll let the director tell you about it himself:


YES YES YES!
i love all his films, but this one is the best.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

Spork, kinda like Napoleon Dynamite done by John Waters. Intersexed teen, dance competition, amazing.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Hungry One said:


> Everything by Satoshi Kon is amazing, but the strangest one is probably _Paprika_ (though I really loved _Millennium Actress_ and _Tokyo Godfathers_). Even if you don't normally watch anime, I strongly recommend you check his work out. With Miyazaki, he was one of Japan's most influential anime creators.


I've seen animes by Satoshi Kon, both "Paprika" and "Tokyo Godfathers", and I have to say, I'm not a huge fan of anime, but I enjoyed those films so much, especially Tokyo Godfathers.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I liked the Tom Hanks *forrest gump* very much ,apart from it *psycho* from 60s is also one of mine favorite ,rest I like all Bollywood movies from retro era to late 90s .


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

countrygirl90 said:


> I liked the Tom Hanks *forrest gump* very much ,apart from it *psycho* from 60s is also one of mine favorite ,rest I like all Bollywood movies from retro era to late 90s .


If I may ask; what are some Bollywood films of that era that you could recommend. I've heard it mention before; but, I've never had the chance to see it. Also, great taste for both Forrest Gump and Psycho.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

CaptSwan said:


> If I may ask; what are some Bollywood films of that era that you could recommend. I've heard it mention before; but, I've never had the chance to see it. Also, great taste for both Forrest Gump and Psycho.


My favorite Bollywood movies from that era are ,Saheb ,Bibi Aur Gulam ,Pyaasa ,Amar Prem ,Dharam-Veer , All movies of Meena Kumari ,Sholay ,Padosan, etc,list is very long ,LOL but these are some of the best I think in my opinion.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Diva: a soprano, a fan and some mobsters. 

Cold Dog Soup: a indie film which was quite funny


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

La Jette: Short Film, which actually just consists of a succession of pictures. Through narration and music the images are connected to a coherent, yet seemingly surreal story. I absolutely love this movie.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Matador (2005) With Pierce Brosnan and Greg Kinnear. This one's about a professional hitman (Brosnan) called Julian who, during a business trip to Mexico, meets Danny (Kinnear) an architect who's also in Mexico for business. The rest... well, you'll have to watch the movie. It's a really good movie, one I enjoy everytime I watch.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

A man on a cross country trip after competing in a race is haunted
by memories of the woman he loves.


----------



## Corporal Lance (Sep 4, 2013)

I happened to like 2007's _Sunshine _






It's about a group of scientists of various fields that journey to a dying sun to restart it using nuclear arms. It's pretty entertaining, makes you think, has insight into the human condition, plot twists, science... all in all it's a niche movie but it's very good for that niche.
​And I've just realized how hilariously stereotypical an INTP movie it is...


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

A serial killer who preys upon children is on the loose in pre-war Nazi Germany.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

Oldboy is awesome. Spike Lee is remaking it, that pisses me off.


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

Whippit said:


> Oldboy is awesome. Spike Lee is remaking it, that pisses me off.


I agree with both sentences. I also much enjoyed Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance and Lady Vengeance, the companion movies.

Other unusual films.. hm, how about this wonderful gem of Japanese cinema:

* *













Okay, not a great trailer, but House is one of if not the most unusual film I've ever seen. Brilliant too though.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

angeleyes said:


> A serial killer who preys upon children is on the loose in pre-war Nazi Germany.
> View attachment 82638


Oh, yes! These are the ones that made Peter Lorre famous, and helped him make the transition to America (besides running from nazi Germany); with films like "The Maltese Falcon" and "Casablanca", all the way to Corman's Poe films.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

"Mulholland Drive" would be one of David Lynch's fine films from many moons ago:






This would be a film notorious for being such a mish-mash of ideas that there were different articles on how to interpret the film. At the same time, I do enjoy a good screwing of my mind which this film does deliver for me.

"Where the Truth Lies"






This would be a a cool thriller that I enjoyed getting to the reveal and feeling rather, "Whoa..." at the time since it seems rather simple yet isn't so bad that I want to wring the director's neck like "6th Sense"


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Antichrist by Lars von Trier. Hold on to your dick.


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

Ice Ghost said:


> Antichrist by Lars von Trier_. Hold on to your dick_.


:shocked:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

Pi, Leon the Professional, The Machinist, Waking Life, The City of Lost Children, Jacob's Ladder, Videodrome, Vanilla Sky, Dead Ringers, Naked Lunch, Lost Highway.

Recently I saw The Cloud Atlas, a cross-genre multiple-narrative film directed by one main theme.

Even the trailer to the movie is beautiful.


----------



## Tipttt (May 16, 2013)

Color of the Pomegranates. Most jarring movie I know of. I can't even describe it.

Also, Angel's egg. A weird movie with an eye made of statues, statues of fishermen chasing shadows of giant fishes on the the walls of buildings, lots of water, strange cannons wandering the streets, etc. Fascinating film.


----------



## mbemma (Oct 12, 2013)

3-iron. It's a pretty recent Korean film. Its really cool because there's barely any dialogue between the two main characters, who are an abused wife and a vagrant. :happy:


----------



## SisOfNight (Oct 31, 2013)

David Lynch is the go-to director for Unusual Films! 






And here one from David Cronenberg:


----------

